# Lost and hurting



## HSSweethearts13 (Dec 8, 2021)

🙏


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

HSSweethearts13 said:


> I feel like it’s over. I want to save it but I think too much has happened and it may be time to let her go.


Well, sir, in my opinion, your "feeling" is correct. It is over. And, it is over with completely understandable reason. Do the honorable thing and let her go. She has finished her task of bringing up your children in an intact nuclear home, while hating you, for years. Provide for her in the divorce. She was a good wife, she did RIGHT by you even though you did WRONG by her.



HSSweethearts13 said:


> even the score


The unfortunate truth is that God placed adultery in the same list with murder, theft, and perjury. And, like He said, "....heaven and earth shall pass away, but MY WORD shall not pass away...". No matter how man tries to take adultery out of that list, with legalese, "laws", conjecture, nothing man has is ever. Not ever.... going to override what GOD has said.

You have found out that there is no way that you can "even the score". Now, you have wronged her again, in a selfish attempt to placate your own guilt. Cheater's handbook, chapter 3.

Do yourself a big favor. Stop seeking the ways of the world. They don't work. You got yourself what I call "one of the devil's dishes". They, BTW, are all empty.....



HSSweethearts13 said:


> She loves me but is hurting.


Yes, this is correct. And, I'm here to tell you that I'm still, once in a while, after my cheating wife died 31 years ago, still "triggered". Just a couple of months ago, I stopped recording one of my favorite TV shows because one of the characters on it took me back 35 years to 1986 in milliseconds of time. I went directly to the bathroom, I was shaking, my adrenaline went into overtime, and I thought surely I was going to vomit. I'll never watch that show again as long as I live. My wife asked me "what's wrong with you?". I gave no reply containing the truth, only said "I feel sick and I'm going to bed". Which, I did.

Personally, I doubt that it's possible that you can "fix" your marriage. However, if you, and your wife want to remain together, then you both need to stop walking the pathway which leads to destruction. You both need to repent of your evil deeds. Create a new marriage where you two have a God-centered home. Put each other in second place. Put God in first place.
BTW, what God will do is lead you to your wife, and lead your wife to you.


----------



## HSSweethearts13 (Dec 8, 2021)

TJW said:


> Well, sir, in my opinion, your "feeling" is correct. It is over. And, it is over with completely understandable reason. Do the honorable thing and let her go. She has finished her task of bringing up your children in an intact nuclear home, while hating you, for years. Provide for her in the divorce. She was a good wife, she did RIGHT by you even though you did WRONG by her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just last night she came to me and hugged me and apologized for chasing him and obsessing with him. I do not want her apology. She has no reason to do so. I want my life with her. I will give her what she wants and let her go, if in fact that is what she wants.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You have messed up your marriage by your appalling behaviour. 
Your constant cheating proves that you don't love her. 
It's a shame she didn't have the courage to stand up for herself and kept enabling your adultery. I hope she will see sense and realise she could do so much better.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

THREAD CLOSED due to OP nuking opening post.


----------

